# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  Android pour les débutants

## gsm_bouali

* Comment réaliser une sauvegarde* *En tant que débutant dans le  monde Android, la sauvegarde de votre téléphone que l'on vous répète  constamment de faire avant n'importe quelle modification du système,  doit vous sembler du chinois. 
C'est pour cette raison, que nous  avons choisi de consacrer ce chapitre d'Android pour les débutants à la  sauvegarde, à vous expliquer ce que c'est et comment la réaliser. 
Il s'agit d'un concept très important dans le monde Android et qui vous suavera la vie à plus d'une occasion. Prenez note.*  *Qu'est-ce qu'une sauvegarde (ou Backup) ?*  *Un  Backup dans la terminologie anglaise est utilisé pour désigner une  sauvegarde des données qui sont dans votre téléphone (e-mails, contacts,  SMS, applications). 
Il est toujours conseillé de le faire avant de  faire un rooting pour ne pas perdre les informations stockées dans votre  appareil.*  *Comment faire un Backup ?*    *Il existe plusieurs manières de réaliser une sauvegarde. 
Elle  peut être faite séparement c'est-à-dire d'un côté les contacts, puis  des SMS, une autre pour les applications, le journal des appels etc... 
Ou vous pouvez tout sauvegarder d'un coup. 
Je vais me concentrer sur la première option car elle plus facile à réaliser. 
Pour  la seconde, il vous faudra rooter et modifier la recovery (l'opération  de récupération des données) ce qui est plutôt compliqué.*  *Sauvegarde des applications*  *Pour cela, la meilleure option est Titanium Backup. 
Pour utiliser cette application vous devez être rooté. 
Une fois que vous avez rooté votre téléphone, il vous suffit d'ouvrir Titanium et choisissez Copier/Restaurater. 
Cela ouvrira une liste avec toutes les applications avec une série d'icônes. 
Ouverture cela listera toutes les applications apparaissent à côté d'eux une série d'icônes 
(si vous ne savez pas ce qu'elles signifient, allez directement dans Menu-> Aide-> Légende).
Maintenant, vous avez juste à copier les applications que vous voulez. 
C'est simple : il suffit de les sélectionner et un menu avec plusieurs options vous apparaît. 
Ce qui nous intéresse c'est Copier. 
Elles sont placées sur votre carte SD. 
Il  y a aussi la possibilité de Déplacer toutes les applications de  l'utilisateur sur la carte SD, vous pouvez également choisir ce  processus. 
Mais pour ce faire vous avez besoin de partitionner la carte SD. 
Pour  finir je vous recommande de ne pas envoyer les applications système sur  la carte SD car cela pourrait poser problème avec certaines ROMs.*  *Sauvegarde des messages*  *Pour récupérer tous les messages, nous allons utiliser l'application SMS Backup +, qui est également gratuite. 
Elle est très facile à utiliser. 
La méthode pour sauvegarder vos, reçus comme envoyés, passe par votre compte Gmail. 
Pour ce faire, il vous faut d'abord activer le protocole IMAP dans votre compte Gmail à partir d'un navigateur 
(Paramètres de messagerie -> Transfert et messages POP / IMAP -> Accès IMAP -> Activer IMAP).
Une fois cela fait, il suffit d'ouvrir SMS Backup, entrez-y les informations de connexion et voilà. 
Le mieux c'est que ce programme va créer un dossier spécial pour vos SMS envoyés et un autre pour les SMS reçus. 
Par conséquent, vous les aurez toujours en sauvegarde.*  *Sauvegarder des contacts*  *Il existe deux manières de procéder. 
La  première consiste à enregistrer vos contacts sur la carte SIM et ainsi  si vous changer de téléphone, de simplement réinsérer votre carte SIM. 
Le problème est que si vos contacts sont tous sur la carte SIM vous ne pouvez pas y apporter des modifications.
La seconde manière se réalise de la même manière que pour vos messages avec Gmail. 
Pour commencer, vous devez envoyer vos contacts sur vos contacts email. 
Ouvrez le Calendrier-> Menu-> Importer/exporter-> Importer depuis la carte SIM-> Google. 
Une fois cela fait, Google se synchronise automatiquement avec votre compte Gmail. 
La liste de contacts dans Gmail est à gauche sur l'onglet Gmail. En cliquant vous y verrez l'option Contacts*  *Désormais,  tous vos messages, contacts et applications seront en sécurité ! A vous  de jouer et n'hésitez pas à poser vos questions si vous êtes perdus ou  si votre appareil agit autrement.*

----------

